

How to name your startup (and land the perfect domain) - ssclafani
http://calacanis.com/2010/12/03/how-to-name-your-startup-and-land-the-perfect domain/

======
terrellm
Original Source: [http://launch.is/blog/2010/12/3/how-to-name-your-startup-
and...](http://launch.is/blog/2010/12/3/how-to-name-your-startup-and-land-the-
perfect-domain.html)

------
frisco
It's Calacanis recursive blogspam. Incredible.

